# The last world record ever to be set...



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

For vertical fall, and I am willing to bet it can be run. I am serious. I will run it myself, for the right price. read $1,000,000.00. not for the money, but to know my family will be better off if I pass. Why not more? because if I live. I am not greedy, I am alive! read, able to walk, kayak, and ski. and now have the means, and hopeful sponsorship to do so.

anyhow, here you go. (sorry Ben)

Kaieteur Falls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For the record. I would be using hand paddles, no doubt. But creeker or playboat? At first I thought creeker.(and will probably go this route) 

But why not a playboat? How awesome would that be for me to bow stall a mon-star at the lip of this one, not like we could get it all in focus.

 Jackson. 

To the sponsors. That 1 mill is going to have to be take home, and there are a few added logistics.

somebody hook me up?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Good god. That might be possible. On a waterfall that tall, you probably hit terminal velocity. With that much water falling, the air would be moving too, so terminal velocity would be higher than for normal freefall, but what I'm trying to say here is that it might not be that much worse than palouse. 

Or, on the other hand... maybe it would be.

I would do it for $100,000 less than him (so $900,000). Let the bidding war begin.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Uh ...ok Bob It is abnormally clean and the pool plenty deep.I bought a map of Guyana,Suriname,and French Guiana [ with portions of Venezuela and Brasil ],there are tons of rivers with marked falls and rapids.The picture on the map cover shows the rapids below that are not in the wikipedia pics.The 81 feet of drop looks like about a 1/4 mile long, so over 300 feet per mile at 23,000 cfs average flow!! I am guessing if you clean the falls you are toast in the rapids  .Like I said the map shows dozens of rivers with hundreds of marked drops,several big named falls nearly as impressive as Kaiteur[ not as tall but high flow and gnarlier].These rivers are long and the mountains fairly small so low gradient overall but concentrated in spots.The same map maker made the maps of Belize and a slash could mean a class II unnavigable by motor boat or a drop like the one on my pics without distinguishing between the two.Some feeble drops are even named and monsters unknown.Boating could be interesting there.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

That's 2 for it goes.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll hold camera


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

The rapids at the base look massive and they start right about when you leave the mist and have a chance at seeing again. The falls looks like it has a chance, but the rapids afterwords look mandatory and staying in your boat is as well. No equipment issues, no performance issues.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

really?the rapids at the base look massive?


----------



## WildYetti (Jan 2, 2011)

Super solid line on the right. Buck up and huck it. I'll bet Tyler will find something bigger to run after you break his record. Id stick with a creeker my self. If ya fell off line, man it would be gnar.


----------



## WildYetti (Jan 2, 2011)

Man that's nuts. If you exit on the plunge, doesn't look too good for anyone, or die Not realy sure it would set the record. Might hold a record for the most gnar boater ever. Red bull might throw out some coin if you downed a tall boy just before ya go over the edge.


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Sounds like it has been run per the wiki article:

"According to a Patamona Indian legend, Kaieteur Falls was named for Kai, a chief, or Toshao who acted to save his people by paddling over the falls in an act of self-sacrifice to Makonaima, the great spirit.
Another legend though was told to Brown by Amerindians in the night of discovery of falls: Kaieteur has been named after an unpleasant old man who was placed in a boat and shoved in the fall by his relatives. Thus the fall was named "Kaieteur" what means - "old-man-fall"

The unpleasant old man wins again.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

sure there's some gnarly rapids at the base of the falls but at medium flow there should be more than enough pool for escape. Looks like I'll be saving this one till my old age...


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Alright, waiting for the sponsors to lay down the money doesn't seem to be working fast enough. Let's work at it from the other end.

Bobbuilds, I will give you $20 if you run this drop with my name written on your boat.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll give $20 to add "throws like a girl" to Leif's name.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Lets just start a fund to get me down there, so far we're at $40, figure we need at least another 2Gs. I am in, who wants to see it get done? Keep going, 20 bucks a pop, just another 98 people to bump this thread... why not right?


----------



## WildYetti (Jan 2, 2011)

I got 20 if ya put wild yettI on the helmet


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

I'll put in $20 if you wear a go-pro and stream in real time to the web.

Free-fall velocity: 150 mph at impact...better hope you go deep with the rest of the falling water (does this spot (similar to seam) have a name?).


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm thinking the run out would be pretty stout, given that your arms would likely be torn from your torso with the initial drop...












> It then flows over a series of steep cascades that, when included in the measurements, bring the total height to 251 meters (822 ft)


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

That's high water, but you're probably right either way, I'm thinking low side of medium. Telling you it goes...


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

hey Bob, There is another one for you to warm up on down river a few miles;
google Amutuk Falls Guyana uh umm attention Steve Fisher /Ben Stookesberry /Tao Berman types!! I tell you this place is full of unrun stuff.There is another big fall in between the two.The river it flows into has 30 + named/marked fall/rapids[ some are sections of multiple rapids ].Hard core access issues in one of the least populated and developed areas on earth ,except for a few massive mining operations.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

while you're down there King George Falls[=Ochi] {google it]]},is more reasonable  only 525 ft.Actually the river below looks good,hair then 3-4.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro, those look good too, it won't be long now. I am having a hard time finding a sponsor though, no one seems to want to put out.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

heck Bob you've already got $80 in pledges,but you need an energy drink sponsor.Dieticians[sp ?] claim chocolate milk is actually better than most energy drinks; less sugar ,no stimulants,and has vitamins[A&D], calcium,and protien.You could be Brown Cow instead of Red Bull,wear a brown helmet.Shortly after you peel out of the eddy and realize you're committed your shorts will match your lid. 

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Admin/Desktop/rainbow%20in%20kaieteur%20gorge%20Flickr%20-%20Phfile:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Admin/Desktop/tukiet%20falls%203%20Flickr%20-%20Photo%20Sharing!.URLoto%20Sharing!.URL
checkout this dude's flickr photostream [ google Amutuk falls go the Flickr site] shows some doable rapids[Tukiet ,Orinduik, and Waratuk],the rapids at the base of Kaituer and other falls.This place really reminds me of the Macal Gorge[ with a giant falls thrown in ] and Belize in general culturally and scenery wise.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't figure out how to click and drag those addresses  Sorry.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for showing me your W.I.P. blueprints the other day, Bob. I think that auto-rotating propeller, along with the engine propulsion will really help do the trick.

Now that you got the fall figured out, is the plan to just read-n-run the rest?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think Shaun Baker has beaten you to the punch on the motorized kayak. google Shaun Baker motorized kayak [ something about NIAGARA] or do a buzz search on jet powered kayaks.As I recall it had vid of Shuan breaking Corran Addison's kayak speed record.Corran was towed and his boat was lifted off the water by a post connected to a ski planning on the water.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Shaun Baker obviously hasn't explored the motor kayak's full potential.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Kendrick,

While I am sure Bob will one day shatter all his records,Jordan style,for now Baker is the man.  http://www.wernerpaddlesblog.com/blog/2010/03/shaun-baker-jet-kayak-races-a-tvr-t


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Kendrick said:


> Now that you got the fall figured out, is the plan to just read-n-run the rest?


no sir, plop and drop. low skill/consequence. 

Might run some of those other falls though.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking through those jet kayak links i came across some pretty cool stuff; on the same page as 'Shaun Baker motorized kayak' was a vid of some guy in a motorized sit on top sea kayak,a sort of one man speed boat steered by body lean and carving.Then there were a couple of sweet U Tube kayaking clips Extreme Colorado Kayaking and Llyn Brianne Spillway[ in Wales].The spillway is big but very straightforward ,i like the last guy cops some serious air.The Colorado one is really good has Gary E.,Scott Young,Jeremy Signorini,and others.You may have seen it before, it's got high water Escalante,Embudo,and some stuff I think is around Crested Butte,[ No.Fk. Slate ?].Anybody know what creeks those are for sure?


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Bob you could also get sponsored by Four Loco and slam one of those 24 oz.ers on film right before you drop Kaituer.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone eyeing Shoshone falls on the snake? 212ft and it looks cleat from photos but don't really know. I will donate another 20 to bobs cause to break the record. That funding should be enough to get to idaho.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I think Shoshone is unrun. In real life, it looks a lot like it lands pretty hard on a rock shelf about 10 feet from the final landing. I've only been there once; I'm sure that idaho locals would have better beta than that. Also, I think that it's usually running pretty low, and you would want a lot of water to pick a line down that one.

Also, $20 is not enough to get bob to idaho. More sponsors!

Just a reminder, I'll run that big falls for $100,000 less than Bob will. Come on sponsors. I'm way cheaper.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Casino Golden Palace.com will sponsor some pretty crazy and illegal stuff. They are famous for sponsoring Spiderman. Before you start haggling and lowering your price, I would check with them. They might exceed your expectations! Also, maybe Spiderman will go there with you too, and climb the rocks around the side. Who knows, he might hop in a kayak and give you a little competition.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

I know shoshone is unrun because it is 26 ft taller than the record. If that's what bob is after I figured my 20 + the 80 already pledged may get him there, but I guess with a rock shelf in the landing its a no go.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

I know first hand that Bob has a lot of experience with pool ledges (Broomfield Rec Center for example), so a little rock ledge shouldn't be a problem. 

I'll run this with you.

Plop and drop!


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't do falls (yet), nor am I one to say something can't be done...

But I'm not sure Shoshone Falls will ever be run. For a number of reasons, really. One: putting in would be illegal trespassing, so you'll have to deal with that. Two: It's only "in" a few weeks a year, and the tourists are pretty heavy, so that makes it even harder to run inconspicuously. However, I'm not sure it would be best to run with it is fully "in," but rather, better at moderate to low flows. Three: I'm not sure there's a clean line unless you go far right, which is where the bottom shelf exists. 

I grew up in TF, and while I don't know a lot about SF as it relates to dropping in a boat, I've spent enough time there to be amazed as the sheer force of the water when it's in. 

Would be amazing to watch happen.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I think you're taking this a little to serious Anchorless, the original post was about a 741 foot waterfall. I don't think anyone going off that would be worried about a trespassing ticket at the bottom. 

Bob I would sponsor you but you have to collect the money in person at the base of the falls and cannot use a parachute or any similar device during the decent.


----------

